# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  How big are the average light heavyweight bodybuilder's biceps?

## 19inchpythons

I always hear of shredded heavyweight BB with 20-21 inch biceps at 215-250 pounds. What do you think the light heavy's biceps usually measure? 



 :Don't know:

----------


## Hypertrophy

Depends on their height. If you have a 6' person compared to a 5'5" of the same weight, all the girth measurements on the shorter person should be bigger. It's not always the the size either. If you have small joints/nice peaks/vascularity/etc. they will "appear" bigger. It also depends on the caliber of competitions you are talking about.

----------


## 19inchpythons

Is 19" large enough for a 5'5 190 pound bodybuilder?

----------


## 19inchpythons

bump

----------


## diezell

id def say so, for ure height thats impressive

----------


## G-Force

19 inch pythons is obsessed with arm size - its all he talks about
i suppose he wont be talking about it now he's been banned  :No No:

----------

